
Ask HN: Legality of using artwork from GPL-ed games - buggy_code
I realize you guys aren't lawyers, but I want to see if any if you have dealt with this before.<p>Here's what I am considering doing: I want to use the art work from GPL-ed games, and I don't want to distribute my source code under the GPL.<p>Here's what I'm considering doing:<p>* write my iPhone game (not releasing it's source)<p>* when run, my iPhone game contacts the debian (or source forge) servers; downloads the corresponding <i>.tar.gz or </i>.deb<p>* my iPhone game then extracts the art work + boots up and runs the game<p>* this artwork, of course, will then be cached on the phone for future uses<p>I'm thinking of doing something similar for desktop games too.<p>1) has anyone tried this?
2) has anyone considered this?
3) before I pay expensive lawyer fees -- is this clearly legal or clearly against the GPL?<p>thanks!
======
asciilifeform
> * write my iPhone game (not releasing it's source)

> * when run, my iPhone game contacts the debian (or source forge) servers;
> downloads the corresponding .tar.gz or .deb

...

> is this clearly legal or clearly against the GPL

It is clearly _against the spirit_ of the GPL. Do you really want the negative
publicity of being a parasite, even within the letter of the law?

------
makecheck
Seems to be summed up by 2(b) in the GPL:

    
    
        You must cause any work that you distribute or publish, that in
        whole or in part contains or is derived from the Program or any
        part thereof, to be licensed as a whole at no charge to all third
        parties under the terms of this License.
    

That suggests you need to GPL your application to use art from a GPL'd game.

------
demallien
Why go through all of the angst? Most people find it too hard to put pirated
stuff on their iPhones, so why don't you just GPL and release your own source
code? It's highly unlikely that you have some amazing new algorithms hiding in
there that no-one else has thought of...

I've been thinking quite a bit about this myself, and for my current project,
that's exactly what I'm going to do.

